# List things you hate about yourself



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

I need a new brain


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

1. My lisp. I think it would be easier for me to be confident if I didn't have one. I don't really ask people what they think about it because I don't like to point it out, but I feel like its not very attractive. :rain

2. My bad eyesight. I wish I had 20/20 vision, but I've had myopia, strabismus and astigmatism all of my life. There are people who look great in glasses, but I don't think I'm one of them and I hardly have much of a nasal bridge to hold them up on my face. 

3. My weight. 

4. My depression and emotional problems. Sabotaging my opportunities and not having enough faith in my good qualities or ability to change. 

5. The fact that with a more continuously positive mindset, I could probably address and eliminate all (or most) of these issues. ^_^;


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

1. My appearence
2. Feel stupid compared to most people
3. Unmotivated/lazy
4. Horrible emotional problems/mood swings
5. Break and lose everything I own
6. No life
7. Easily walked upon and bullied/no backbone

I'm sure there's more but I'm too lazy to type anymore *taps number 3*


----------



## planetjojo (Feb 7, 2012)

The fact that i have 2 step sisters who seem to breeze threw life and i'm classed as the lazy over sensitive one that needs to quote "man the **** up!"oke


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm lazy
I'm unmotivated
I let others win all the time
I hate myself
I can't sleep, or i sleep way too damn much
I have acne
I'm afraid of everything
I don't have friends
I'm behind in life


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

weird woman said:


> I'm lazy
> I'm unmotivated
> I let others win all the time
> I hate myself
> ...


+1. That about sums it up for me too.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I hate how wonderful I am.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Everything that doesn't have to do with my height or intelligence.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

This seems like a thread that will do boatloads of good :roll


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

^That's what I was thinking.


----------



## falco (Jun 1, 2011)

1. Look like 14 years old teenager for most people.

2. Can't make forced smile for pictures or in social situations without looking awkward.

3. Always too scared to talk with women due to above things :roll


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

My Weight.

My Lack of Skills Around Girls.

The Fact That I Have Not Completed My Plan For World Domination.


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

Not enough room on the page for me to list it all.


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

Everything


----------



## Lubina (Feb 8, 2012)

Catnap said:


> 1. My lisp. teenhelp I think it would be easier for me to be confident if I didn't have one. I don't really ask people what they think about it because I don't like to point it out, but I feel like its not very attractive. :rain
> 
> 2. My bad eyesight. I wish I had 20/20 vision, but I've had myopia, strabismus and astigmatism all of my life. There are people who look great in glasses, but I don't think I'm one of them and I hardly have much of a nasal bridge to hold them up on my face.
> 
> ...


I had the same problem. I was ashame first but I finally decided to show my fat to my doctor and it really helped. I knew I had to run to lose it and that kinda discourages me, but i found friends to go with me and it really makes it easier. Don't give up


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

this feels depressing.. but i hate alot of things about myself.

1. manners
2. my skin
3. not smart 
4. personality
5. being unhappy most of the time
6. not being brave
7. not making alot of money
8. being lazy 
9. havent made it on my own.. and missed the opporunity.
10. being boring..
11. not smiling naturally and beautifully


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

my height
my curly hair
my voice
my teeth


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Everything, honestly. None of my redeeming traits are quite redeeming enough to make up for the negative ones, so I hate them too.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

lonelyjew said:


> This seems like a thread that will do boatloads of good :roll


I think it helps to see that things we hate about ourselves are on alot of other ppls lists too


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh good, something to do with my insomnia.

1. I hate the way I just can't get it into my head almost no one gives a rat's *** or thinks about me, and what they do think about me's so inaccurate it's barely about me. If I were bright enough to let this sink in, my anxiety and paranoia levels would decrease substantially

2. Links with 1. I can't stand my high levels of self doubt and constant OCD-like second guessing. I've no concept of balance in this area and my natural urge is to hide everything about myself within a cocoon to not offend anyone with either abilities or undesireable qualities

3. My extreme, off the scale levels of sensitivity in various respects (sensory and emotional). Although it produces unusual abilities it's excessive to the point it's on my official disability records. It also means people can do much damage

4. My poor stamina, likely linked to my conditions. I can often be pathetically weak

5. The way I hold people above me deep down and tend to assume I'm wrong. My confidence is roughly low average, but in specific areas such as work, it can reek. I don't much see ability in myself because I concentrate on flaws

6. Anxiety. Excessive to the point of insanity at times. Makes me physically sick

7. My vulnerability re meltdowns. This is so bloody disabling and embarrassing


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't "hate" anything about myself. I wish I were better at a lot of things, but I'm not utterly disgusted by any character traits I have right now. Hating things about yourself is bad for SA anyway, it'll only make you more self-concious and make you more vulnerable to believing people don't accept you because you don't accept yourself, so why would you think other people accept you? 

I have to agree that this thread doesn't really seem productive, it's more of a misery thread. You're just basking in each other's misery. If you want to see if others have your problems you probably should have said "Does anyone else ________?" or something along those lines.


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

My procrastination habit. It's become so bad, it ruins my life.  And yet I'm still procrastinating doing something about it.


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

1. Being bipolar isn't all that fun.
2. I hate the way my body looks. (ie. Gynecomastia, weird considering i'm super skinny)
3. I hate that I can't bulk up
4. I hate my voice
5. I hate that I'm so much different and socially disabled compared to other people around me.


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 11, 2011)

- Still a virgin
- I sleep too late
- I don't eat healthy food too much
- No car (or a license to operate one)
- No real paying job


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

1. I can't talk to people because I have nothing to say; I blank. This particularily bad when speaking to someone new.
2. If I ever do manage to find something to say, chances are, I'll manage to mess it up with my stuttering.
3. I'm a small, skinny child with zero atheletic ability.
4. I'm ugly.
5. I'm a coward.
6. I'm a hypocrite.
7. I have stupid interests.
8. I'm too stupid to actually be what I want in life.
9. I hardly ever leave my house because I'm boring.

I have more if anyone's interested


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

1. *My Paranoia.
2. My body.
3. *My voice. I hate it. I hate using it.
I hate my voice.
4. How I can't ever relax. 
or joke around with others.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

selective mutism! kinda hard going through life w/ur voice paralyzed by fear 
hypersensitivity 
my heart races over the smallest things
my brain automatically goes to the negative and seeks it out


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

1. passionless
2. talentless
3. jealousy
4. too sensitive
5. can be spiteful but i don't put it into action though
6. unintelligent


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

-No confidence
-Low self esteem
-Poor social skills
-Looking young
-My body
-My voice
-Overly sensitive

Thats just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## cjamja (Dec 15, 2011)

- no confidence
- lazy
- easily stressed
- easily embarrassed
- can't stand up for myself


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

ChrissyQ said:


> I need a new brain


I need courage. Will you come to see the the wonderful Wizard of Oz with me?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

1. My skin is freaking out again after like a year of relative calm. Iono why.
2. Anxiety?
3. I rely on alcohol as a crutch whenever I have to deal with people outside of my circle of friends. Depending on my emotional state, this can lead to extreme embarrassment.
4. I don't really read anymore.
5. My French has dropped from conversational since I've been out of school. I need to get that back and work towards fluency, it'd help my job opportunities for sure (thank God I live near a massive airport).
6. Unemployed. Am trying to get a data entry job but DOL won't refer me because I don't really have the 6 months of required experience (also, what the hell? it's freaking data entry!).


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

ChrissyQ said:


> I think it helps to see that things we hate about ourselves are on alot of other ppls lists too


I agree that just because it's not necessarily the most positive exercise, doesn't mean it's not helpful or possibly liberating. I'm sure most of the things I listed in my post aren't things you guys would hold against me, so it kind of helps me see that the things I don't like about myself aren't really things that I should feel make me defective or unlikable in any way. I don't know, that's just my take on it. It's interesting to see how the qualities I wrote about myself in the "like about yourself" thread are more about my personality than this thread which focuses on my physical self. I want to give myself a hug, lol.


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

Nekomata said:


> 1. My appearence
> 2. Feel stupid compared to most people
> 3. Unmotivated/lazy
> 4. Horrible emotional problems/mood swings
> ...


!!!


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Im too awesome. Id usually fill something like this out but
..This is pretty unhealthy..confirming belief systems that may or may not be true.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

-Being underweight
-Physically+mentally weak
-Bad vision (need glasses)
-Awkward/boring 
-SA
-Lack motivation
-Acne


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

My voice, 
My looks (But that can be changed), 
My insomnia
My eyesight (Monocular diplopia/shortsighted in right eye/palinopsa/visual snow)
My constant sadness
My inability to speak 
My lack of muscle and poor fitness
My inability to draw, or do anything well with handwork (Probably Dyspraxia).
My lack of motivation and the way I give up easily.
and a constant feeling of hopelessness. :rain
Sometimes I don't realise when someones being friendly instead of skitting at me meaning I probably push away people and I can't smile most of the time meaning it looks like im not interested in people.

Most of these are due to depression/sa but even the ones that aren't can get me sad sometimes. Im not sure if this thread helps or not for people in general, it could be seen as a venting thread or a reminder of how poor somones life may be.

I don't hate my personality though, just the things that im bad at.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I don't hate myself.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

The way the skin under my eyes is looking these days, that my brain is a device of self torture, my inability to sleep, my inability to get things done, and my inability to interact well with people.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

My weight.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Catnap said:


> I agree that just because it's not necessarily the most positive exercise, doesn't mean it's not helpful or possibly liberating. I'm sure most of the things I listed in my post aren't things you guys would hold against me, so it kind of helps me see that the things I don't like about myself aren't really things that I should feel make me defective or unlikable in any way. I don't know, that's just my take on it. It's interesting to see how the qualities I wrote about myself in the "like about yourself" thread are more about my personality than this thread which focuses on my physical self. I want to give myself a hug, lol.


:squeeze


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

lyssado707 said:


> selective mutism! kinda hard going through life w/ur voice paralyzed by fear
> hypersensitivity
> my heart races over the smallest things
> my brain automatically goes to the negative and seeks it out


Please join my Selective Mutism Group!


----------



## 7790mike (Feb 9, 2012)

I hate that i can't keep a straight face when making eye contact with someone During conversation. It is really annoying, but i can't control it.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm fat.
I have no friends in real life and not many on the internet either.
I'm awkward when talking to most people.
I have never had a girlfriend.
I don't know how to do simple things everyone else knows like how to iron clothes.
I'm a bit of a slob.


Okay that's enough. If I could any further I'm going to get really depressed. :rain


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

i had a pretty long list then I deleted it :hide


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm lazy
I'm unmotivated 
I have a bad vocabulary
I have low intelligence
I'm apathetic
I have bad memory 
I'm addicted to the internet 
I can't seem to make friends whenever I try
I'm boring and can't think of anything interesting to say
I can't do simple tasks without making a mistake


There's lots more but i'm too lazy to type them.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Should we have such negative threads like this?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

My *neuroticism*. My wayward, fickle, capricious brain. I second-guess and overanalyze every little thing and I'm so sick and tired of it.

It cost me an online friendship. I don't want a repeat performance.


----------



## smt074 (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a crippling fear of rejection that has only gotten worse with age.


----------



## missalyssa (Jun 18, 2011)

1. My thighs
2. My chin
3. My hair
4. The under eye bags
5. How easily embarrassed I am
6. How I sometimes stutter
7. How big of a loser I was in highschool
8. My inability to feel natural driving
9. Being "quiet" even for short periods
10. How bad I am at managing money / bills
11. My impulsivity
12. The fact that I think about my weight almost non-stop
13. My insecurities
14. That I don't have a close relationship with my family
15. My nasally voice
16. How tired I am often
17. Procrastinating things toooo late
18. Bad habits like biting thumb nails


----------



## redskinsfan17 (Feb 9, 2012)

1. My face shape. I'm 16 but I can pass for a 12 year old sometimes. It's all rounded and when I smile with teeth it's square and chubby. I have to pile on makeup to make it look semi sculpted. :/

2. My body shape. I'm curvy. And I hate being curvy. All my weight goes straight to my thighs and I have to do all this crap to get it off and skip lunch. 

3. My personality. I am so freaking rude to people in real life. My mom says I get it from my grandmother who tells people point blank what she thinks of them. She told a nurse at her nursing home that she was fat and her lips were too red. If someone in school says something I don't like, I tell them that's stupid or get all wound up and ready for a debate. Happened in business. Unfortunately it was with the teacher. But I won.


----------



## mik (Dec 11, 2011)

1. Addiction to work
2. Over achiever
3. Ignore girls who flirt with me (may seem rude)
4. I can't take a break from working out
5. I have a habit of doing extreme things for a rush.
6. Everyone says I'm very intimidating due to success.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

-my inability to hold a conversation at times
-lack of assertiveness
-lack of self-confidence
-fear of taking risks
-fear of getting emotionally close to most people
-trouble sharing my beliefs and opinions in real life
-getting nervous talking to people


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Right now? Just about everything.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

-my bad social skills and boring personality.
-not being rich.
-My head size.
-acne.
-My short stature.
-wasting my time playing video games and surfing the Internet.
-Being physically weak and not fit.
-lazy
-being physically unattractive.
-having no social life.

I really want to improve my financial status and social skills/life. I can do a few things to improve my looks but I would still remain below average. If I only worked on improving these certain aspects about myself my life would so much better.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Oh a feel good thread. Hmmmm...

- argumentative
- oversensitive
- has issues with invitations to be in the same places as people or to take things from them like food (if that at all makes sense)
- weight
- bad housekeeper (it stems a little from SA...but I will not go into detail)
- does not know what to say to people really, especially when she wants to show compassion, but not offend and probably usually ends up offending anyway.
- hair does not like to look neat...kinda like Kirsty Alley's back in the 80s
- feels bad when she speaks up AND when she bites tongue (nothing is ever right)
- HUGE procrastinator


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

I hate that I have to sleep eight hours a night or not be in the mood to deal with people the following day.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

My mind goes completely blank every time i have the opportunity to speak. I forget to say the really important things, and then miss out on my chance to say them.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i have a very photographic memory and if i did something that i think was really stupid but other people might have forgotten about, i keep thinking about it and beat myself up


----------



## She (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm constantly blank except whe I say things that are really uninteresting & I can never make up my mind & I often hate the way I look & I'm just a generally boring person & I have hardly any friends and I feel like the one I do have don't really like me that much anyway & I'm just kind of weird. Oh, yeah, and I'm wasting my life.

You know, the classics.


----------



## CityLights89 (Dec 10, 2011)

1. clam up around people
2. think too much about people's intentions and whether they like me for real or not
3. awkwardness
4. my clavicles
5. always thinking that better looking people are somehow better than me

I need to learn to not think about people so much. To hell with them.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

everything


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Not being able to speak.
Mind going blank.
Being boring.
Being easily distracted.
Being sensitive.
Being mediocre at everything.
Having a forgetful mind (thanks genetics)
Weak body
Bad eyesight
Inability to make people listen
Making so many dumb mistakes
Ugly voice
Feeling like a child
Not being naive enough.

**** it... let's go.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

My weight
My smile
My teeth
My nose
My lack of social skills
My awkward personality
The fact that I have no life whatsoever


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

my weight


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Everything about my face. I wish I could wear a paper bag over my head in public.


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

I hate how I procrastinate ALL the time...like right now.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

my FRIKKIN WIENER lol


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

tbyrfan said:


> Everything about my face. I wish I could wear a paper bag over my head in public.


is that you in your avatar ? then it must be photoshopped.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

lazy said:


> is that you in your avatar ? then it must be photoshopped.


That's me and it's not photoshopped, lol.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

1. The way I can never do anything with my hair. Plus, I wish it weren't naturally black -_- I'm like this pale chick with dark hair :\
2. my acne. It's not terrible, but enough to paranoi me...
3. My breast size. I wish I had small boobs.
4. I wish I had bigger eyes *o* like a fairy!
5. I wish I didn't have such a country girl accent xD


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

1) my personality 
2) my awkwardness 
3) my incapability to function in normal society 
4) my face 
5) my body 
6) my lack of friends
7) my ability to disappoint others constantly 
8 ) bottling feelings up
9) never standing up for myself 
10) being mean
11) myself


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

I just wish I had a better memory. I consider myself very intelligent but it just takes a lot of focus for me to remember things. That's why I find I can be more charming with women than with guys or just friends, because I am focused so much on the potential for getting laid that I can remember things the girl has said and reference those things later on in a joke or to tease them. I know that my memory is weak because of SA and past depression, so hopefully as my mental health continues to improve my memory will follow suit.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

#1. I am a burden on people
#2. I ramble on and never get to the point
#3. I never catch someone's joke, happens with my family all the time, I'll say something and than my uncle will say something taking what I said to him and everyone will laugh and I'll be the one who is like what and they all laugh at me because I didn't get it.
#4. I find that I sometimes take things to heart
#5. That I haven't yet learned how to cope under pressure
#6. That I never seem to say anything useful or intelligent anymore. 
#7. I never state my opinion 
#8. I over analyze everything

There are more but I don't want to get into everything.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

1. I'm so socially awkward that I appear stupid/retarded.
2. I can't relate to normal people.
3. I'm hopeless in social situations.
4. I apparently stare a lot.
5. My vision is really bad.
6. I feel boring.
7. I always end up being outcasted.
8. I don't speak up or stick up for myself when I should.
9. I really have trouble telling if people actually like me.
10. My waist is too fat.
11. I come off as serious to people.
12. I can't stop being negative and depressed.
13. I always end up going on this site, messing with my phone, etc. Until midnight and end up getting around 6 hours of sleep.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

-Indecisiveness
-The 'lost' look I have on my face if you catch me unaware
-Crap memory/attention span
-Terrible sleeping patterns
-Lacklustre social life
-Emotional Unavailability
-Confrontational issues
-General CBF attitude

That said, I'm still really positive and happy, try not to focus on the -ve stuff too much. =)


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

She said:


> I'm constantly blank except whe I say things that are really uninteresting & I can never make up my mind & I often hate the way I look & I'm just a generally boring person & I have hardly any friends and I feel like the one I do have don't really like me that much anyway & I'm just kind of weird. Oh, yeah, and I'm wasting my life.
> 
> You know, the classics.


Yep. All these classics for me, too.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

- I forget things easy
- My friggin' body
- I bit the inside of my cheek too much
- Smile/laugh when I get nervous
- I don't have a sense of humour
- I daydream too much
- I over-think situations and play conversations back in my mind


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

1. My face. I look like a man from certain angles. People call me "sir" :cry
2. My hair. I have no idea what to do with it.
3. My manshoulders
4. My arms and legs are freakishly long!
5. I go blank when I talk to people.
6. I get frustrated too easily
7. I look like a man
8. I get angry too easily.
9. My neutral face looks angry
10. I don't know how to make friends
11. I don't know what to do with my body when I talk to people. I feel like an awkward, flailing idiot
12. I look like a man.
13. My teeth


----------

